# Rolex watch stolen at Florida airport



## CJIS

Daily Mail 
*Rolex watch stolen at Florida airport*
UPI.com - ‎25 minutes ago‎

FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla., Feb. 15 (UPI) -- A frequent flier left her valuables, including a $6500 watch, at an airport screening checkpoint in Fort Lauderdale, Fla.


----------

